# Super Fire Door Gasket!



## pianov (Nov 15, 2016)

Put a new door on my 20 year old brick smoker a year or two ago and used a round gasket that was glued in place. It finally fell off recently. Wanted something better. So I bought an ultra-high temp flanged gasket from McMaster Carr (Ultra High-Temperature Flange-Mount Rope Edge Seal, 1-1/2" Overall Width, 1/2" Bulb Width). I cut some steel bar that I welded in place to hold the gasket in place. The gasket is held in place with a friction fit. I had it securely/tightly clamped in place as I welded it, so it is held in place very tightly.

​It ain't going' nowhere!

​Although my smoker is brick, being that my door and the door frame are steel, this approach could be taken on any smoker with a steel door.

Below is a picture of my smoker after my upgrades two years ago (new door and new cook chamber door/top).













IMG_0087.jpg



__ pianov
__ Jan 2, 2015






Below, new gasket welded in place before painting.













DSCN0427.JPG



__ pianov
__ Nov 15, 2016






Below, finished door hung in place. Added more vents to the upper portion also.













DSCN0431.jpg



__ pianov
__ Nov 15, 2016






Below is picture of gasket seal between door and door frame. Looks like a perfect seal to me. Fortunately, my repositioning of my hinges appears to have worked out perfect in that the gasket squishes down pretty hard on the hinge end, yet I can still close and secure the door on the other end with good gasket compression.













DSCN0432.jpg



__ pianov
__ Nov 15, 2016






New gasket with door in place.













DSCN0435.JPG



__ pianov
__ Nov 15, 2016






One small piece of gasket material left over.













DSCN0437.JPG



__ pianov
__ Nov 15, 2016






I can't wait to fire this thing up. This great seal on the door plus my additional venting should give me super-control of my firebox. And just is time for the smoked Thanksgiving turkey!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 15, 2016)

Great looking smoker!


----------

